# Romance fraud



## novasteve (May 30, 2014)

'Romance fraud': woman accused of swindling millions from men through online dating sites

Kind of amazed


----------



## bianco (Jun 1, 2014)

novasteve said:


> 'Romance fraud': woman accused of swindling millions from men through online dating sites
> 
> Kind of amazed



Kind of like a version of no 8 in the Ten Golden Rules of Thai Bargirls;

_(8) Learn to prey on the emotional weaknesses of Western men. You must learn how to make customers feel lust, guilt, responsibility, jealousy, and a myriad of other emotions. _

Ten Golden Rules of Thai Bargirls



_(5) Collect phone numbers and email addresses from every customer even if he only bought you a cola.  I don&#8217;t need to tell you the HUGE reward that comes from sending out 357 emails and 642 sms messages requesting money.  Just a one or two percent response rate and bills are paid for the month.  One gal joked with me &#8220;my Mom is sick and the buffalo died, or the buffalo is sick and my Mom died, can&#8217;t remember which one but it&#8217;s really bad!&#8221; _

__________________________________________________
********************************************

It's about time the 'Romance Fraudsters' who milk money from 'lovelorn males' were arrested etc.


----------



## bianco (Jun 2, 2014)

'Romance fraud', of course, is nothing new.

Kind-hearted Westerners seem to be the easiest victims to milk of all their savings.
Time they became unkind-hearted.

No Cookies | Perth Now

_*Fraudsters get $4.5m from lovelorn victims *

MORE than $4 million has been fleeced from lovelorn victims of online relationship fraud in the last six months, the West Australian police have revealed. 
As millions mark Valentine's Day with chocolates and flowers, the darker side of the online dating game was revealed by the state's Major Fraud Squad, who have identified overseas scams which have left WA victims broken hearted to tune of nearly $4.5 million.

Between August last year and January, the state's ScamNet line run by the Department of Commerce has also been told of relationship fraud losses totalling $568,000.

Dom Blackshaw from the WA Major Fraud Squad said the police had identified millions transferred to fraudsters in Nigeria, Ghana and Sierra Leone.

"In the frauds identified, some individuals have sent up to $300,000," Mr Blackshaw said.

One 60-year-old victim, who only wanted to be known as Wendy, lost $90,000 over 12 months to fraudsters who convinced her she was in a relationship with a US serviceman called John.

After being contacted via an online dating website, Wendy was convinced to begin sending money to John after he pleaded for financial help - and even being told he would commit suicide if she stopped sending cash. _


----------



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

If you are dumb enough to hand over your money to someone you have never met, you deserve everything you get.
To me, this woman committed no crime. She's a freaking legend.


----------



## Politico (Jun 2, 2014)

*'Romance fraud': woman accused of swindling millions from stupid ass men who thought they could find love through online dating sites'*

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## bianco (Jun 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> If you are dumb enough to hand over your money to someone you have never met, you deserve everything you get.
> To me, this woman committed no crime. She's a freaking legend.



No she's not.
Tell that to her victims.
To you she might not have committed a crime...but defrauding people is a crime.

Misrepresenting yourself, telling lies with the sole purpose of gaining money by deception...ie; scamming, is indeed a crime...well in Australia it is anyway.


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> If you are dumb enough to hand over your money to someone you have never met, you deserve everything you get.
> To me, this woman committed no crime. She's a freaking legend.



The first sentence you wrote is spot on. 

The second sentence paints you as a true scumbag.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> If you are dumb enough to hand over your money to someone you have never met, you deserve everything you get.
> To me, this woman committed no crime. She's a freaking legend.



Can't say I totally agree, but then again, she has a point


----------



## bianco (Jun 2, 2014)

Politico said:


> *'Romance fraud': woman accused of swindling millions from stupid ass men who thought they could find love through online dating sites'*
> 
> Fixed it for ya.



Many people find love on online dating sites.

Twenty-Three Percent of People Who Meet Online Marry Their Partners

 Online dating is no longer just for rejects, simpletons, and that dude in AP History with the hump (the sexy hump! what!), it's now one of the main ways people meet their mates.

According to the Pew Research Center:

_One in ten Americans have used an online dating site or mobile dating app; 66% of these online daters have gone on a date with someone they met through a dating site or app, and 23% have met a spouse or long term partner through these sites. Public attitudes toward online dating have become more positive in recent years, but many users also report negative experiences.

Yeah, none of that is surprising. As far as negative experiences go, everyone's gone on a date with a guy who joked (?) about being polygamous and also maybe hit on their dog. Right? Like, I don't know anyone who doesn't have at least one terrible online date experience. That said, I don't know anyone who doesn't have a terrible date experience from someone they didn't meet online. Believe or not, the grandson of your grandma's Bridge buddy sometimes turns out to be a 50-year-old virgin who somehow has Chlamydia. 

Taken together, eleven percent of all American adults are online daters, and I was one of them! I'd gone on some real shit dates with dudes I met in the flesh and blood before I turned to pixels. It was the right move for me, and right now my brilliant boy genius boyfriend is baking me a vegan cake with extra icing. _


----------



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

bianco said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > If you are dumb enough to hand over your money to someone you have never met, you deserve everything you get.
> ...



It is the men's fault they handed over money to someone they had never met. If you are that stupid, you deserve to be taken for a ride.


----------



## Politico (Jun 3, 2014)

bianco you will argue over even the stupidest topics won't you?


----------



## Toro (Jun 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's the apologists' excuse for any fraud.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 3, 2014)

Noomi, if I scammed a local authority in Nigeria for all the money they had, thus denying locals of much-needed funds, would you call me a legend? Furthermore, the consequences of these frauds often run deeper than what's reported. I wonder how many men have taken their lives instead of admitting to or living with the shame of having their hopes and desires exploited?


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 3, 2014)

novasteve said:


> 'Romance fraud': woman accused of swindling millions from men through online dating sites
> 
> Kind of amazed



You mean "I need you til I don't?"  Nobody needed an online dating site for that.


----------



## idb (Jun 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Good grief you're cold!


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 3, 2014)

idb said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



When was it ever any other way?  The internet doesn't make it special.  You get used when people are in a bind.  Then, when they manage to get what they want, you're all of a sudden a liability and have faults.

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## idb (Jun 3, 2014)

TheIceMan said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I know it's always been that way.

There's no need to be so hard-hearted that you don't carry a bit of sympathy for these people though.


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 3, 2014)

idb said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Might want to rethink your math.  I AM one of "these people".  Sympathy?  I was a dumbass male.  Simple as that.  And I fell for it.  

I have no sympathy.  I should have stayed home.  Like the rest.  I need no sympathy from anyone for suffering the consequences of my stupid decisions.


----------



## idb (Jun 3, 2014)

TheIceMan said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > TheIceMan said:
> ...



Your circumstances are particular to yourself.
There are any number of reasons for people to get taken in.
You might feel that you deserved it...that's your situation.
You can't say the same of every case.
Every story is different.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 4, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Noomi, if I scammed a local authority in Nigeria for all the money they had, thus denying locals of much-needed funds, would you call me a legend? Furthermore, the consequences of these frauds often run deeper than what's reported. I wonder how many men have taken their lives instead of admitting to or living with the shame of having their hopes and desires exploited?



As I said, if people are stupid enough to hand over that much money to someone they have never met, more fool them. 
And if men commit suicide because they handed over their entire life savings to a person who was alleged to be half their age, too bad. They shouldn't have thought with their dicks.
Because lets face it, when a middle aged man sends money to a woman they have never met, the woman is ALWAYS young, attractive, and less than half their age. Its all about sex.


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 4, 2014)

idb said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



My situation may have been or not been unique, but ALL situations in regard to the topic are predicated by choice.  

Guys especially are all to willing to see what they want, not what is there.


----------



## idb (Jun 4, 2014)

theiceman said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > theiceman said:
> ...



ok


----------

